# Speedstep on a Pentium 3 500Mhz Coppermine

## Palhoto

Hi,

Is it possible to Speedstep a Pentium 3 500Mhz Coppermine in Linux?

In Windows it is easy to throttle the CPU frequency with a function key combination (three possible states).

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Mobile_Pentium_III says the Coppermine 500MHz CPU doesn't have speedstep.

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : Pentium III (Coppermine)

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 497.555

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse up

bogomips        : 995.57

clflush size    : 32

power management:
```

 Notice that stepping is in state '3'. Is it another stepping technology (not speedstep)?

# modprobe speedstep-smi

```
FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_smi (/lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r10/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-smi.ko): No such device
```

Any ideas?

Thank you.

----------

## Veldrin

 *Quote:*   

> Notice that stepping is in state '3'. Is it another stepping technology (not speedstep)? 

 

Stepping has noting to do with Clock change. It is simply a way to classify CPUs, in conjunction with family and model.

And if they say, that this kind of Pentium III does not have Speedstep, then they are normally right (I am currently looking for a confirmation)

cheers

V.

----------

## Palhoto

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Notice that stepping is in state '3'. Is it another stepping technology (not speedstep)?  
> 
> Stepping has noting to do with Clock change. It is simply a way to classify CPUs, in conjunction with family and model.

 

Veldrin, thank you for the clarification.

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> And if they say, that this kind of Pentium III does not have Speedstep, then they are normally right (I am currently looking for a confirmation)

 

Thanks.

----------

